# Mount Rushmore Campgrounds?



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a campground with full hook ups in the Mount Rushmore area. I did a web search and found the Mystery Mountain Resort in Black Hill, SD, it looks nice.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance-

Steve


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

We were in SD this past summer. We stayed south of Deadwood at Hidden Valley Campground. Hidden Valley Link It was nice - we had trees - some didnt. Weather was beautiful. We chose not to stay so close to Mt. Rushmore because we also wanted to visit Deadwood and Crazy Horse. The drive to each was beautiful and I could have driven around the Black Hills all day long....

Happy Camping.


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

Husker92 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone recommend a campground with full hook ups in the Mount Rushmore area. I did a web search and found the Mystery Mountain Resort in Black Hill, SD, it looks nice.
> 
> ...


We spent a couple nights at the Big Pine Campgrounds near Custer. Well kept place, nice hosts, they boast to have the cleanest showers around and it was even better!, their sites are well space, open and all under tall pines. On our next trip that way we plan on staying again. It was just comfortable place to stay. Rushmore, Crazy Horse and other attractions were just a short drive. Seemed to be a lot to do in the area. We only had time for Crazy Horse & Rushmore but have plans to return for all the other attractions. Only complaint... his firewood was wet!!

Big Pine Campground link


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We stayed here and it was one of the nicest campgrounds we've ever stayed at, large sites, shaded and friendly.

Mike


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

We usually make at least one trip to the hills each summer and we like to stay at the Mount Rushmore. KOA http://www.palmergulch.com/ I am not usually a big fan of the KOAs but with a pair of boys and usually nieces and nephews along, this is a great place to stay. Many things to do at the campground and in the area. Mount Rushmore, Harney Peak, Custer State Park, Crazy Horse, and Keystone to name a few. If you like casinos, Deadwood is a bit of a drive, but a very scenic drive. Anyhow this is my $.02.
Rich


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

camping479 said:


> We stayed here and it was one of the nicest campgrounds we've ever stayed at, large sites, shaded and friendly.
> 
> Mike


Yep. Rafter J Bar has had quite a few good reviews on Outbackers. Also, my brother-in-law and his family stayed there for several days in 2005 and really liked it.

Bill


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

If you are after a lower-density wooded camping experience (but with the amenities), RafterJBar Ranch is your spot.

We stayed in the "Ranch Camp" section which is described on their web site as "Heavily Shaded · 50 Amps Limited · Larger & More Spacious Sites · Tents & Full Hookups · Campfires · Bathhouse & Laundry". A great spot. Here's a picture:










We stayed there on our "Land Cruise" for several days and absolutely loved it.

Ed


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Have stayed at the Deadwood KOA. Nice campground. There are lots of others in the area.


----------

